# suche Script zum Anzeigen von Statistiken



## Dunsti (17. November 2001)

Hi,

bei meinem Hoster läuft das Programm *webalizer 2.0* zum Erfassen von Statistiken.
Diese Statistiken kann man sich entweder im Browser anzeigen lassen, oder als CSV-Dateien herunterladen.
Das Script, was die Anzeige übernimmt ist irgendwas in PHP, was dann auch Grafiken im PNG-Format erstellt, und mit einbindet.

Ich will nun diese Statistiken im internen Bereich der Webseite anzeigen lassen. Das Problem: diese Statistiken sind im Passwortgeschützten Admin-Bereich, und meine Zugangsdaten will ich nicht alles Usern meiner Seite geben.

Meine Idee: regelmäßig (1 mal im Monat) die CSV-Dateien runterladen, auf meinen Webspace laden, und dann über ein Script anzeigen lassen, ähnlich, wie das mein Hoster auch macht.

Meine Frage: kennt jemand ein Script (PHP oder Perl), mit dem man diese CSV-Statistiken anzeigen lassen kann?

danke im Vorraus 

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## Robert Fischer (17. November 2001)

hallo dunsti. ich hab mal gesucht und der untenstehende link sieht ganz brauchbar aus. der schreibt dann alles in eine sql-tabelle, die man dann wiederum ausliest:

http://www.lumbroso.com/scripts/csv2sql.php


----------

